# alacantra cleaning



## denboy (Apr 25, 2013)

What are the best cleaners to bring alacantra finished seats back to their best and are there any ways to get rid of the shininess that sometimes appears from getting in and out of the seat. TIA. 

Den


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Shininess is probably matted pile so when cleaned it should spring back up.

I'm struggling to think of a product specifically designed to clean Alcantara..


----------



## denboy (Apr 25, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> Shininess is probably matted pile so when cleaned it should spring back up.
> 
> I'm struggling to think of a product specifically designed to clean Alcantara..


Do you think a quick steam clean would help?


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Gotta be honest, in my EP3, I've used Meguiars APC lean mix, and it's not only cleaned the alcantara, but the red inserts came up a treat...

But I suppose it's relative to how dirty/matted the fabric is?

What I have done though to protect further issues, is to purchase a good quality seat cover, the reason being that my other half is a gym rat, and when she gets in after a gym session.....I don't think I need to be too specific, but needless to say the seat would suffer 

Anyway Megs APC did the trick for me....:thumb:

Good luck...


----------



## denboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy Whizz said:


> Gotta be honest, in my EP3, I've used Meguiars APC lean mix, and it's not only cleaned the alcantara, but the red inserts came up a treat...
> 
> But I suppose it's relative to how dirty/matted the fabric is?
> 
> ...


Cheers Billy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/alcantara-suede-cleaner.html


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Car-Skin do a specific product for Alcantara http://www.winning-formulas.com/search?searchterm=alcantara


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tried the autobrite one on the seats in my Civic, not impressed tbh. have the carskin one to try yet - will post my thoughts when I do 
one thing to bear in mind is that alcantara doesn't like to be too wet so try not to use too much product..
I will get a seat cover for mine but £50 for a tailored one is hard to swallow


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

When i first got my Audi, the alcantara on the steering wheel was all matted and looked more like leather.

I used a mix of Woolite and water, scrubbed gently with a soft nailbrush, and i must admit it brought it up lovely, totally transformed the look and feel.

Its that good i have to ask myself why i bought the Autobrite Alcantara cleaner??


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I use woolite delicate which is very good for alcantara/seude, plus you can use different dilutions depending on how bad the soiling is.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Shininess is probably matted pile so when cleaned it should spring back up.
> 
> I'm struggling to think of a product specifically designed to clean Alcantara..


how about the product you sell!?!?

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...leaning/race-glaze-alcantara-leather-cleaner/


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

^Hmmmm good question that's what i was thinking?? Obviously it doesn't work..
Best gear i've used for cleaning it is P21S Total Autowash and AG Interior Shampoo.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

irony was lost on you lot yesterday then ! Took until page 2 for someone to twig...LOL

Our stuff works an absolute treat, had so much positive feedback from so many different folks.


----------



## denboy (Apr 25, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> irony was lost on you lot yesterday then ! Took until page 2 for someone to twig...LOL
> 
> Our stuff works an absolute treat, had so much positive feedback from so many different folks.


i wasn't sure, but as i've just joined, didn't want to be seen TTP. :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've used a damp microfibre cloth to smarten up alcantara before now, luckily I've not had anything in so dirty that anything else was required, but I will be keeping in mind Raceglaze's product just in case!!


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

I always use Raceglaze alcantara cleaner in my Integra DC5 and it brings the alcantara up like new....


----------



## juddzey455 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between alcantara, other materials and suede?


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys

I have had 3 cars with alcantara and its easy to clean if not too bad then warm damp MF cloth.
If really crappy then woolite watered down and a nail brush.

If you go check the Alcantara Website the stuff is machine washable but i think stripping the seats and bunging them on a delicate wash is a bit over the top ....


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 for Raceglaze. Wouldn't use anything else on my mercedes!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

De-bobbled and Raceglaze used


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

How did you go about the de-bobbling? I've heard that a shaving razor can be used?


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Nice job on a very used seat mate looks fantastic


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

djmisio85 said:


> *How did you go about the de-bobbling?* I've heard that a shaving razor can be used?


What he said


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, disposable razor will sort it..


----------



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> De-bobbled and Raceglaze used





-Kev- said:


> yep, disposable razor will sort it..


Was the disposable razor the method you used on that seat Goodfella?, very impressed at the results!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

CJ. said:


> Was the disposable razor the method you used on that seat Goodfella?, very impressed at the results!


Sorry just caught this thread I used both a razor and just a simple jml debobble machine its slow going with machine but does get there in the end.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

madstaff said:


> When i first got my Audi, the alcantara on the steering wheel was all matted and looked more like leather.
> 
> I used a mix of Woolite and water, scrubbed gently with a soft nailbrush, and i must admit it brought it up lovely, totally transformed the look and feel.
> 
> Its that good i have to ask myself why i bought the Autobrite Alcantara cleaner??


I bought the AB Alcantara cleaner too last year & must admit not used it yet lol.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Autobrite do a product especially for alacantara.

The way ive always done it, with no problems , is a very dry steam cleaner do over all the seats just spraying them from about 30cm distance then using a sonax soft rubber brush very gentle brush the seats in 1direction and they come up great.

If any soiling i use Autobrite Alacantra spray , clean the seat and then do steam clean again.

Iv done it about 10times with no problems


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Raceglaze :thumb: brilliant stuff, used for the first time today in my TT and the seats have come up like new. Very pleased with this product.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You don't need any special cleaners. A mild interior shampoo will do.


----------

